# kernel panic during install boot-up



## athlon17 (Jul 10, 2009)

i'm getting this error during the install start-up process:


```
panic: ohci_add_done: addr 0xbfdf1ca0 not found
cpuid = 0
uptime; 1s
cannot dump. no device found.
kernel panic, system will reboot in 15 seconds, etc.
```

if i disable usb on my motherboard, the start-up boots just fine but then i'm unable to use any input devices.


----------



## jb_fvwm2 (Jul 11, 2009)

Can you boot with option 2 "acpi disabled" (probably) 
More likely than not (*might* fix it).


----------



## Speedy (Jul 12, 2009)

You really did not provide much information. Some thoughts:
Do you need OHCI? Is it your firewire port? You may be better off disabling OHCI support. Error like this probably means you have a buggy chip. 
BTW, there is great deal of info about disabling modules and configuring hardware devices in the Handbook:
http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/boot.html


----------



## athlon17 (Jul 13, 2009)

Speedy said:
			
		

> You really did not provide much information. Some thoughts:
> Do you need OHCI? Is it your firewire port? You may be better off disabling OHCI support. Error like this probably means you have a buggy chip.
> BTW, there is great deal of info about disabling modules and configuring hardware devices in the Handbook:
> http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/boot.html



ohci is usb, if i recall correctly. if i disable the on-board usb, the installation disc will load with no problems, but there is no way for me to move on with the installation from that point.

a "band-aid" solution i found was booting the computer without my usb peripherals connected (aka my mouse and keyboard). i was then able to plug them back in when the installation screen appeared.

but, after the installation, i still have the same kernel panic when my usb peripherals are connected.


----------



## Speedy (Jul 13, 2009)

athlon17 said:
			
		

> ohci is usb, if i recall correctly.


And so is UHCI and EHCI. OHCI may be used to handle Firewire.


----------



## athlon17 (Jul 13, 2009)

must just be a coincidence that i unplug my usb mouse and keyboard and the system boots, then. damn that firewire!


----------



## Speedy (Jul 13, 2009)

Not necessarily. OHCI module may interfere with your USB. What kldstat tells you before and after plugging in your USB devices? You may need to log in over SSH to get the reading before plugging in the keyboard.


----------



## Speedy (Jul 13, 2009)

Out of curiosity I did a little Google and found some people report BIOS upgrade fixed it.


----------



## bigrob76 (Jul 14, 2009)

Speedy said:
			
		

> Out of curiosity I did a little Google and found some people report BIOS upgrade fixed it.



Yep. I would try that first - I have a Biostar AM2 board that has the exact same symptoms but the BIOS flash didn't work for me. I'm stuck booting it up without the mouse plugged in, then after it boots, I plug it in and it works fine. I'll never buy a Biostar again.


----------

